# Irc D&d



## Caldavien (Jun 5, 2003)

Hi guys, I dont know if this is the right forum but Im looking for an IRC 3E game. Ideally it would be monday through friday early in the day. If any one knows of one looking for someone or even a good website to find one it would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Clockwork (Jun 8, 2003)

*IRC games daily at 1200 Pacific*

Me and Bloodnight play IRC games daily more or less, you are welcome to join us.


----------

